# Looking at TRT, borderline-low T



## GPORHP (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, all!

First post, but I've been reading through as a part of my scouring of the internet at large for information and I wanted to come on and ask a few questions. People here seem deeply knowledgeable and that's exactly what I'm looking for. I've never cycled before, never run AAS.

So, I've been having the low-T symptoms and got a blood test through my GP. Total T came back 390, so she referred me to an endocrinologist. I've been agonizing and stressing over whether the guy is going to treat me or if I'm going to get sent out of there with a "You're borderline. Go home." and be left to keep feeling like trash. 

So, I decided that if they won't treat me and if a few second/third/fourth opinions won't treat me, I'll just shift to UGL and take care of it all myself. Figuring on 100mg Test E a day and maybe some arimidex on hand if I get itchy nips and the like. 

Does that seem fair, or reasonable? Always looking for another perspective. Thanks, everyone!

-J


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2015)

I would worry about UGLs and making up your own TRT protocol AFTER you hear back from the endo and/or 2nd, 3rd, etc opinions. You can learn the things you need to now I'm not saying you can't but let's see how your doctors play out first. 

What time of the day did you take your blood test? Do you have a copy of the test? If not ask for one and post up your results here but edit out your personal info. There maybe something in the results that can help figure out what your issue is. Also, what symptoms specifically have you experienced that made you think low testosterone?


----------



## DF (Apr 27, 2015)

100 mg test E/ day for Trt no.  100-200mg/ week.


----------



## GPORHP (Apr 27, 2015)

The blood test was at 10am. They tested my Total T (390) and my Thyroid (which came back 2.070), but there wasn't anything else in MyChart. It wasn't a full panel. Just the two tests based on what I'd reported as symptoms.

The low libido is huge. I barely think about sex and my motivation is tanked. I know I'm not depressed, as my life is pretty rad and I'm good about remaining self-aware of how I'm feeling and where my emotional states are. I'm gaining a little bit of fat (20%bf) which has been odd over the past year as I do CrossFit and martial arts. The brain fog is a thing, too. I used to be super sharp at work and now I feel like I'm kinda floundering, not remembering things that used to be fairly effortless and not focusing up. That's why I went for the test to begin with.

I just despise sitting here worrying about how the doctors might decline to treat me because I'm borderline.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 27, 2015)

You will have to get follow up blood work.  Repeat TT.  Check LH, FSH and prolactin.  

I don't recommend going on TRT unless you absolutely need it -- especially if you are a younger guy.  And you should exhaust all other possibilities as many other things could be causing your symptoms and Low T.  You night be able to fix the cause of your borderline-hypogonagism.

But if you are hell bent on getting on TRT, don't sleep the day before your upcoming doctor visit -- actually for about two days -- and go on a drinking bender.  That should tank your TT.

But again, it would be much better to cure yourself and not need TRT than to go on TRT for the rest of your life.  The cost and inconvenience of TRT for the rest of your life is something  you should really think about.


----------



## GPORHP (Apr 27, 2015)

I guess I should put up some stats:

I'm 31 y/o, 182lbs, 5'11". So, I'm still pretty young, I think. In the grand scheme of things. 

If the endo tests come back with a cause? I'm obviously going to opt for whatever doesn't have me on treatment for life. But if it's just "Hey, you're aging." or something? Or because I've had my balls beat on in the SCA and in MA for years? I don't want to be relegated to the couch. 

I'm super happy for all of the insights. It's clear that folks are aiming for mostly responsible decision-making on this, and I want to affirm that I'm in support of that.


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2015)

Your Doc will not make a move if you're 390. The have a hard time pulling the trigger at 250. Like Mega said, get retested for a full profile, you should also have the Doc include E2. If that's up, that could be adding to some of your problems. If you're young TRT should be your last option.


----------



## Pounds (Apr 27, 2015)

390 isn't great but it's good


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 27, 2015)

Let me preface this by saying ordinarily this would be an incredibly stupid thing to do....but....if you want to lower your T score, you could consider doing 4 weeks of Deca, and then retesting.  This should shut down your natural T production.  You're probably going to feel like garbage though, as your T is going to bomb.  Also, if you have a TRT specialist in your area, like a "Low T Center" francise, skip the endo doc and go there. These guys tend to have a more liberal interpretation of borderline.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 28, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Let me preface this by saying ordinarily this would be an incredibly stupid thing to do....but....if you want to lower your T score, you could consider doing 4 weeks of Deca, and then retesting.  This should shut down your natural T production.  You're probably going to feel like garbage though, as your T is going to bomb.  Also, if you have a TRT specialist in your area, like a "Low T Center" francise, skip the endo doc and go there. These guys tend to have a more liberal interpretation of borderline.



This is risky.  If you go in for labs too quickly after ending the Deca, your LH and FSH will still be at 0.  This will indicate to your doctor that you are using AAS and you will not be prescribed TRT.


----------



## GPORHP (May 1, 2015)

Worth coming back to let everyone know.

I found a very sympathetic urologist on referral (from the PCP that treats my hypogonadic father) who set me up with TRT on Test C after a painfully thorough examination. Insurance isn't covering the meds, but that isn't the end of the world.

Thank you, everyone, for the insights. Reality checks are good.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 2, 2015)

That is great it worked out for you!


----------



## GPORHP (May 3, 2015)

I should actually add that the urologist didn't seem sold until I advised him that I was going out of pocket. Most physicians equate their courses of care with what insurance will cover. As soon as money was no object, the guy was ready to work with me.


----------

